# Lionel 145 Gatemen and 145 Connector



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi. I’m trying to hook up my 145 Gateman to the 145C contactor and to my ZW transformer. I need some help, as the wiring diagram in the instruction sheet is vague to me, and I’m new to this hobby.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not qualified to explain how. 

Maybe you can read this thread for how.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19537&highlight=145c


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The switch is basically an interrupter. Wire your ground or u post that's the wire that goes to the long strip on top of the gateman. Next take a power feed from your zw, run one wire to the gateman light. This is on constantly so it is wired separately. Next take second feed from your transformer and wire it to the 145c. Then from the other side of the 145c to the gateman. If you don't have a lot of lights etc you can save some wiring by jumping the power from the first connection of the 145c. That's the power side connected to the transformer, just stick a second wire in the 145c and run it to the light. This will bypass the switch.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Just go get an infrared controller


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> The switch is basically an interrupter. Wire your ground or u post that's the wire that goes to the long strip on top of the gateman. Next take a power feed from your zw, run one wire to the gateman light. This is on constantly so it is wired separately. Next take second feed from your transformer and wire it to the 145c. Then from the other side of the 145c to the gateman. If you don't have a lot of lights etc you can save some wiring by jumping the power from the first connection of the 145c. That's the power side connected to the transformer, just stick a second wire in the 145c and run it to the light. This will bypass the switch.


Thanks. Ok, so the ground feed gets wired to the U post. You lost me when you started talking about jumping the power. On the power feeds coming from the transformer, can these be wired via ring terminal connectors to the same terminal post on the transformer (i.e., the B post or the C post)? I'm confused about that. I wish I could see a more detailed "diagram for dummies".


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Best I can do, yes you can use those connectors, just make sure there tight. Are you running a lot of stuff off the transformer? Here is a picture hope it helps. All the u terminals, ground on the zw are connected together. The abcd, correspond to the handles. Most people run trains on the outer, longer handles and run accessories, etc from the inside. I left it as an attachment as the picture was too big! I have to upload photos on Crome from my phone and they look Ok there but when I go back to my android browser they are too big?!


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Best I can do, yes you can use those connectors, just make sure there tight. Are you running a lot of stuff off the transformer? Here is a picture hope it helps. All the u terminals, ground on the zw are connected together. The abcd, correspond to the handles. Most people run trains on the outer, longer handles and run accessories, etc from the inside. I left it as an attachment as the picture was too big! I have to upload photos on Crome from my phone and they look Ok there but when I go back to my android browser they are too big?!


Thanks a million. This helps a a lot! Yes, I’m currently running the train on the outer “D” terminal The others are presently unused. I only have two accessories that I want to wire up for now: The No. 145 Gateman and the No. 252 crossing gate. I inherited this train set from my late father-in-law. It’s a 1954 Santa Fe F3 diesel AA set (#2353) with four other “Silver Line” cars in the #2530 series. It also has the original ZW transformer. It’s a great set! He didn’t have any accessories, though. I’m starting to collect them, so I only have those two so far.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well as an update, I successfully hooked up the Gateman. There are some issues with the operation though. The light goes off when he pops out of the gatehouse. Then it comes back on again after the train passes. The gateman does not retract properly into the house. He pops out OK, but doesn’t retract. Thoughts?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll ccheck mine out tommorow just to be sure! Sometimes the gateman gets held up by Somthing. Check to see if he's not getting caught up. Also a little oil on the sliding part and gear helps. Blow out the coil with contact cleaner. That should help some. The light? I'll look at mine in the am and see if I can figure it out. I haven't hooked one up in a while but it should work! Also check the spring on the bottom, I should have thought of that first.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try swapping the two wires on the transformer, maybe I had it reversed? Would that even make a difference, it can't hurt anything. Can't tell for sure until I look at mine.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Try swapping the two wires on the transformer, maybe I had it reversed? Would that even make a difference, it can't hurt anything. Can't tell for sure until I look at mine.


Ok. Will take a look when I get home later.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It should work! I looked for a 154c connecter at home to do a mock up but I can't find one! I did run some quick tests. The wires with the alligator clips and the black wire are the only ones hooked up. The black wire ( no alligator clip) is hooked up to the common on the zw and the long copper strip of the gateman. The power goes from the zw to one side of the 154 or in my picture a switch. The other side of the switch goes to the gateman. Now the gateman is controlled by the switch, in your case it's the 154 in my pictures it's a push button. I jumped the power before the switch with an alligator clip, this goes to the light. Now the light is on constantly! It does dim some when the gateman comes out. I tried different voltages and the light never fully went out. Try reversing the wires or maybe the bulb voltage is wrong. And the steps to get the gateman to work better are correct I looked them up today. The only other thing it said is you could put a plastic washer under the gateman figure to create more space if he's binding up. Check the other stuff out first.























The wite wire with the alligator clips is the jump for the light.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> It should work! I looked for a 154c connecter at home to do a mock up but I can't find one! I did run some quick tests. The wires with the alligator clips and the black wire are the only ones hooked up. The black wire ( no alligator clip) is hooked up to the common on the zw and the long copper strip of the gateman. The power goes from the zw to one side of the 154 or in my picture a switch. The other side of the switch goes to the gateman. Now the gateman is controlled by the switch, in your case it's the 154 in my pictures it's a push button. I jumped the power before the switch with an alligator clip, this goes to the light. Now the light is on constantly! It does dim some when the gateman comes out. I tried different voltages and the light never fully went out. Try reversing the wires or maybe the bulb voltage is wrong. And the steps to get the gateman to work better are correct I looked them up today. The only other thing it said is you could put a plastic washer under the gateman figure to create more space if he's binding up. Check the other stuff out first.
> View attachment 32543
> 
> 
> ...


I finally got around to working on this. Thanks for the new photos and instructions. We originally had the wires reversed (wrong wire running to the ground terminal). I switched them and now he retracts properly and the light stays on!


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just finished soldering all of the connections. Here is a video of the train with the two accessories. It’s on my dining room table. Guess we won’t be eating Christmas dinner there! LOL!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, great to see it running, the train and the gateman. I still want those passenger cars!


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Cool, great to see it running, the train and the gateman. I still want those passenger cars!


They are great, aren’t they? Hey, I notice that you’re from NJ. My wife and daughters are there right now visiting my sister-in-law in Upper Saddle River. I’m Joe, by the way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Joe, adjust the connector for the gateman so he comes out a little sooner,move the connector some.

Your crossing arm need a lot of adjusting.
It stays up when the train goes by then comes down afterwards? 

Train on the dining table?

fast forward to 4:21 of the video.


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> Joe, adjust the connector for the gateman so he comes out a little sooner,move the connector some.
> 
> Your crossing arm need a lot of adjusting.
> It stays up when the train goes by then comes down afterwards?
> ...


Ed: yes, I know. I adjusted the crossing gate after I shot this. Yes, it's on the dining room table for lack of a better area in the house to display it. It's only in display for the holiday season.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I hope that your dining table is not like the in the video. :laugh:

Though the way the train and the transformer pop up is cool.
I like the mustard tanker in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe0412 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok. So now that I have the crossing gate adjusted properly, I need some suggestions for O-scale crossroad accessories to go along with it. It looks kind of random by itself. Anyone have any suggestions? Photos?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Joe, I'm a bit south of there, about an hour. I'm just outside of Newark nj. Hope the family had a good time. As for scenery, the others are better then me. As for cool accessories, I always liked the milk car! You need a operating track too but they are fun to watch!


----------

